# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Current WoW bots for Mac

## iansamuraiking

I don't know if it's just me, but I've found that there are very few to no bots at all for Mac. WoWGhould is dead, Pocketgnome *i think* is dead. Perhaps I'm just not looking in the right places.

Are there any current bots for WoW on the Mac platform?

Thanks!

----------


## KuRIoS

Online Game Bots - Reviewed here You should have an overview there

----------


## Watcher

Only working mac bot so far is Pocketgnome and it's working fine. Gets a lot updated. But i feel your pain been searching for mac bots but there are non unless you want to configure opensource of pocketfishing

----------


## scarar660

pocketgnome is no longer... it has been banned and shutdown by Blizzard  :Frown:

----------


## shadowbud

any mac bots being developed currently? i really miss pocketgnome.

----------


## surfjess23

We all do shadow!

I going to start developing a fishing bot, but I probably don't have the time to develop a full featured bot. I haven't heard about anything that is currently working for mac.  :Frown:

----------


## Kae Tan

> We all do shadow!
> 
> I going to start developing a fishing bot, but I probably don't have the time to develop a full featured bot. I haven't heard about anything that is currently working for mac.


Keep us posted!  :Smile:

----------


## Flote

Looking for one as well!

----------


## merrypranxter

I'd love to know when you finish this. I don't usually do the bot thing (never have before at least) but i've been looking for a fishing bot all morning bc.... damn. it's so boring but somewhat lucrative.

----------

